# Help!!! Urgent!!!! Internet Not Working!!!!



## nileshgr (Feb 16, 2008)

My internet story- 

Internet was working in F7. I formatted and installed F8.

Now I am unable to get the IP address.

On setting a local ip 192.168.1.2 ; i can login to the DSL router 192.168.1.1 though I don't require it to tune coz reliance dsl is a web-login system @ reliancebroadband.co.in

NOW I AM NEITHER ABLE TO ACCESS INTERNET ON F8 OR F7  

AND MY LAN CARD IS WORKING. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

doesnt redhat systems default with iptables FW ON?
try as root "iptables -F" for a test and try.I think ur on pppoe builtin dialer mode?


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nilesh,
Im facing the same problem. Even i have reliance broadband connection
when I give the command "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"

```
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
```

It worked perfect before without any configuration. Its been like this for 2 days


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> doesnt redhat systems default with iptables FW ON?
> try as root "iptables -F" for a test and try.I think ur on pppoe builtin dialer mode?


 
I configed that using GUI. Also I said LAN is working.



ChaiTan3 said:


> Nilesh,
> Im facing the same problem. Even i have reliance broadband connection
> when I give the command "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
> 
> ...


 
Yeah its like this since 2 days. I am sending a complaint to broadband@relianceada.com

If they keep this like this then I think I'll have to move to some other ISP


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Seems a Reliance problem.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 16, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> Seems a Reliance problem.


Yeah I have sent them a strong email. I also stated that if they do not resolve this, then I am going to move to another ISP like Airtel or BSNL.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 17, 2008)

lol format once again. Maybe you formatted your ISP's servers.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 17, 2008)

mehulved said:


> lol format once again. Maybe you formatted your ISP's servers.


hahaah. nice joke. then how am i on the same internet from my dad's win32 lappy ?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 17, 2008)

Bah! Humbug!!! The technician came home and tried to do something but he was unsuccessful. DSL worked on his win32 lappy but not on my Linux box.   

Will Have to look to another ISP.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 17, 2008)

check logs, always.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2008)

does it come with a router?esp ut300r2u?u can switch OFF the router and connect again while fedora is running.try if fedora's dhcp system detects the IP .
the simple thing u may have tried before?as root,

```
service network restart
```
I think fedora got a gui for services;right?
also restart *dhcp*  service too.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 17, 2008)

Your local IP is set correctly (192.168.1.2, subnet mask 255.255.255.0)

It looks like a DNS problem. Please update your DNS to OpenDNS and see.

 208.67.220.220
 208.67.222.222

Update: Oops, my bad, didn't read properly. Anyway just try changing the DNS numbers.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2095/2123379126_ecddd6348f_o.png

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## vish786 (Feb 17, 2008)

prob lies with ur system not with ISP.... roflmao


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Same case here. The reliance connection is working in Windows but not in linux( ubuntu in my case).
In both the OS i have set configuration to automatic.


----------



## vish786 (Feb 17, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> Same case here. The reliance connection is working in Windows but not in linux( ubuntu in my case).
> In both the OS i have set configuration to automatic.



do you manually give any ip in windows ?

or its set to "Obtain IP automatically"


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Its set to Obtain IP automatically


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 17, 2008)

I am still wondering how can it be a ISP problem. You said Windows is browsing fine. And since you can log into you router, the only two things left to check are
1. Default gateway (192.168.1.1)
2. Primary and Secondary DNS
3. Driver issues !!! funny but see this

Just see this too

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## vish786 (Feb 17, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> Its set to Obtain IP automatically



system->admin->network *->set it to DHCP settings

on ubunbu -> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart

on fedora ->login root: /etc/init.d/network start

or else reboot

btw wats the hostname u gave while installing fedora ?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 17, 2008)

Can you explain how exactly you connect? You have a dialler or something? Any idea?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 17, 2008)

You won't believe I just woke up to post this message, it might just work.

DISABLE IPV6

Goodnight



*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## vish786 (Feb 17, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> You won't believe I just woke up to post this message, it might just work.



digit addiction


----------



## mehulved (Feb 18, 2008)

brilliant ideas usually strike in the bed


----------



## vish786 (Feb 18, 2008)

mehulved said:


> brilliant ideas usually strike in the bed



ur wrong go school & ask ur teacher... answer is LOO


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

vish786 said:


> digit addiction


^exactly. LOL!

@NG aka "unknown":try switch OFF & ON ur modem while in fedora.then run(ALT+F2):

```
gksu system-config-services
```
^restart suspected services.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've disabled IPv6 but still the same prob
heres the output of network restart

```
* Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 5739
killed old client process, removed PID file
Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.5
Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
All rights reserved.
For info, please visit *www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/eth0/00:1a:4b:5d:31:fd
Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:1a:4b:5d:31:fd
Sending on   Socket/fallback
DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 220.225.160.3 port 67
send_packet: Network is unreachable
send_packet: please consult README file regarding broadcast address.
There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 134519120
Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.5
Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
All rights reserved.
For info, please visit *www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/eth0/00:1a:4b:5d:31:fd
Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:1a:4b:5d:31:fd
Sending on   Socket/fallback
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
```


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 18, 2008)

Why is DHCPDISCOVER running, haven't you disabled dhcp? Please do so and assign a static ip. Also restart the network post the output of your ifconfig

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

@chaitanya:the problem is network is unreachable.I am not an expert with n/wing;still it seems that u have to edit the local ip range and/or *subnet mask* 

what about the o/p of subnet mask and be clear,are u on fedora?

also,if u have network-manager thing installed on ur distro,why not purge it out?it is for n00b's who cannot do any network settings.

and what is this service?reliance broadnet using a router ? with webbased activation?

anyways observe the o/p of 
	
	



```
route
```

also acc.to google reliance IP address is like 123.236.x.x or 124.x.x.x etc which is class A afaik  so,In router,u may have to set these esp SUBNETMASK value to  things may be.also this VPI/VCI things too needs to be noted.
I think reliance CC must be asked regarding the technical details like VPi/VCi,dhcp range,any other technical info to be done in router.

use subnet calculator to calculate if u know the ip assigned by reliance:
*www.subnet-calculator.com/

I think you should assign 255.128.0.0 as Subnetmask.try!


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 18, 2008)

Praka123 I'd beg to differ. I have a class "A" IP (AirTel), but my subnet mask is still 255.255.255.0
That's the job of any hardware router (or even a linux router  ) to interface between two different networks. His internal network can be class C and his external can be anything else.

I still feel as you said, its an IP and subnetting problem, that's why I asked for the output of ifconfig above. 

I asked for IPv6 to be disabled as Reliance DNS servers may not be configured properly to handle IPv6 requests. Also, if I am not mistaken, if IPv6 is available, the TCP/IP stack preferrably communicates in IPv6 first and then in IPv4. 

So it is advisable to 
1) Disable IPv6. Use the system network config tool

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/2491/netconfigdhcpak3.th.png

Select your interface, click edit, and uncheck the Enable IPv6 configuration option. Enter static IP 192.168.1.2, subnet 255.255.255.0 and save.

2) Then click on manually, type gateway  192.168.1.1, primary and secondary DNS whatever Reliance gives you, or even better, OpenDNS - 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222
Go Next and save your settings

3) In a terminal as root: service network restart

4) ifconfig
and post the output here

For reference: Fedora 8 Network configuration

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

yup.it is the function of h/w router to resolve the different IP classes.but..here the network is unreachable!some way subnetmask thing needs to be edited to correct value.
I think it needs the help of reliance CC to solve areas along with some linux knowledge


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok Praka123 lets see. Apparently our man here gets to use the net only at night  Hope he is able to get to the bottom of this. I wonder though, why he did not have any problems with Fedora 7.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think both @unknown and @chaitanya are facing the same problem and Chatianya is in Ubuntu .


----------



## mehulved (Feb 19, 2008)

NucleusKore, maybe it's just a co-incidence that the problem occured at the same time he formatted.
What router do you guys have? Can you telnet into the router and try pinging outside world. Or maybe just open the router page in your browser and check.
Where does DHCP offer come from? ISP or router?
There are 2 points of failure, as I see it, one is ISP=>Router, other is Router=>PC. Check the status of both.
Also, it would be a good idea to get hold of a live cd and try it from there just to eliminate problems with the installed distro.
The Unknown, how did he connect, did he have some dialler?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 19, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Also, it would be a good idea to get hold of a live cd and try it from there just to eliminate problems with the installed distro.



Now that's an excellent idea!

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> does it come with a router?esp ut300r2u?u can switch OFF the router and connect again while fedora is running.try if fedora's dhcp system detects the IP .
> the simple thing u may have tried before?as root,
> 
> ```
> ...


 
No use.  BTW, Reliance gives us an ADSL modem called UtStar....



vish786 said:


> prob lies with ur system not with ISP.... roflmao


 
Then how both people are facing the same problem that too in the same city ? I agree that I formatted so some settings may be erased but what about Chaitanya ? 



NucleusKore said:


> I am still wondering how can it be a ISP problem. You said Windows is browsing fine. And since you can log into you router, the only two things left to check are
> 1. Default gateway (192.168.1.1)
> 2. Primary and Secondary DNS
> 3. Driver issues !!! funny but see this
> ...


 
no driver issues as Local network works (between dad's lappy and my Linux box)



vish786 said:


> system->admin->network *->set it to DHCP settings
> 
> on ubunbu -> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
> 
> ...


 
I gave no DHCP hostname while installing as I did during first time installing F7.



mehulved said:


> Can you explain how exactly you connect? You have a dialler or something? Any idea?


 
System Obtains Public IP -> Open web browser and go to reliancebroadband.co.in -> signin to go online



NucleusKore said:


> You won't believe I just woke up to post this message, it might just work.
> 
> DISABLE IPV6
> 
> ...


 
Its already disabled.



mehulved said:


> check logs, always.


 
which log file ? can't find one related to network in /var/log


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 19, 2008)

Their website just says to use DHCP. Please try a Live distro as mehulved has suggested.

Update:
*ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-208771.html

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I called up Reliance....asked them whether they had changed anything in the past few days....they said no.
They also said that they dont support static IP


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 19, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> I called up Reliance....asked them whether they had changed anything in the past few days....they said no.
> They also said that they dont support static IP


They do support static IP but you need to pay Rs 2000/yr for one static IP 

@Nucleas, I tried Gentoo 2006.0 (came with digit once). But i wasn't able to get it. It doesn't detect my Lan card.

NOTE- MY LAN CARD IS DETECTED AND WORKING IN FEDORA.



NucleusKore said:


> Their website just says to use DHCP. Please try a Live distro as mehulved has suggested.
> 
> Update:
> *ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-208771.html
> ...


 
The ubuntu link is for BSNL users. There is a guide for BSNL in this forum. The topic here is about RIL.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok will try it on Ubuntu live cd


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 19, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> I called up Reliance....asked them whether they had changed anything in the past few days....they said no.
> They also said that they dont support static IP





The Unknown said:


> They do support static IP but you need to pay Rs 2000/yr for one static IP



We were talking about static IPs in the internal network. The IP of the external network is not causing your problem. Assign static IPs, subnet, gateway, DNS as suggested above and try.



The Unknown said:


> The ubuntu link is for BSNL users. There is a guide for BSNL in this forum. The topic here is about RIL.



I gave you the link for the modem, no issues with linux, also to illustrate the live cd option.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

@chaitanya:dhcp service-=while on livecd-try "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcdbd restart and sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
and see the o/p of "route" and ifconfig


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 19, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> We were talking about static IPs in the internal network. The IP of the external network is not causing your problem. Assign static IPs, subnet, gateway, DNS as suggested above and try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am able to access the modem config page using static LAN. But i am unable to access the WWW.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 19, 2008)

I know that baba, never mind, if you don't want to try it don't


----------



## mehulved (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you have any option to check internet connection from router? Can you ssh/telnet into the router?
The Unknown, can you rather connect your dad's windows PC directly and see if it works?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Do you have any option to check internet connection from router? Can you ssh/telnet into the router?
> The Unknown, can you rather connect your dad's windows PC directly and see if it works?


 
Nah. There is no ssh or telnet to the router.

WHERE AM I POSTING INTO THIS FORUM MAN ????

I AM POSTING THIS FROM MY DAD's WIN32 LAPPY!!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

The Unknown, I got an IDEA!!!!!!
In your dad's Windows laptop (I assume its XP or 2000), Go to Start->Run->command
At prompt type

ipconfig /all

and post the output here. We might just know what's happening and why windows is able to browse automatically.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> The Unknown, I got an IDEA!!!!!!
> In your dad's windows laptop (I assume its XP or 2000), Go to Start->Run->command
> At prompt type
> 
> ...


 


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration
        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC17177
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : tmindia.tatamotors.com
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tmindia.tatamotors.com
                                            reliancebroadband.co.in
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
 Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-6F-AE-5A
Ethernet adapter LAN (TML & DSL):
        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : reliancebroadband.co.in
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-25-B1-9C-61
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 123.236.170.84
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 123.236.170.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 123.236.170.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 220.225.236.84
                                                   220.225.236.85
                                                   202.138.96.47
                                                   202.138.103.100
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 20, 2008 9:48:20
 PM
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 20, 2008 11:48:2
0 PM
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-9B-DE-1F-0E
Ethernet adapter Network Connect Adapter:
        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Juniper Network Connect Virtual Adap
ter
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-40-29-B3-86


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

Just look at this



> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 123.236.170.84
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 123.236.170.1



No wonder we were all farting here.

Your default gateway is 123.236.170.1, and so your IP should be in that range, in this case it has taken 123.236.170.84
Manually in linux you could assign 123.236.170.[size=+1]*2*[/size] and onwards

Looks like a problem in the DHCP module of Fedora, I had a problem with the DHCP of SuSE 9.3 Professional, allbeit a different one.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

Previously I never used to set them. All those were automatically obtained via Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP)


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

My suggestion:
*First disable DHCP.* You may enable it later after updating your distro.
As I have described above, configure you linux network for manual settings as follows
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 123.236.170.84
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 123.236.170.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 220.225.236.84
                                          220.225.236.85
                                          202.138.96.47

Try now and see. IT SHOULD BROWSE.

Then update your Fedora online. If one of the modules is DHCP, then you're on the way to recovery.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

The IP would change when I remove the cable from my dad's lappy. So can't do it now. Also, my box is off now. I will write this in a piece of paper and try it tommorow. But the problem is the IP. Its dynamic and changes from pc to pc.

UPDATE- I THINK I FOUND THE PROBLEM. I ran dhclient today @ 4pm. It got the same DHCPDISCOVER message which @chaitanya posted. But the subnet mask was 255.255.255.255

and reliance's subnet is 255.255.254.0


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, but please understand, as long as it is in the range allotted in the router, it is not illegal, and will browse.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

but why then DHCP doesn't get the IP address ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry I am not a programmer. When I first installed SuSE 9.3 Professional, my system would not take the network settings on boot. It would attempt a DHCP and fail. 
However on giving 

service network restart

it would take the settings automatically!!

This problem was not resolved by updating online at the time. This forced me to learn a little networking  I've been using static IP ever since. Static IPs are great especially when you use P2P, as you can set the routing and NAT, giving you a more stable experience.

So as you have updated above, the DHCP module is having a problem, maybe you can file a bug report  But please get your internet working first.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

Even service network restart doesn't help me. BTW, doesn't your IP change or you are paying the rent ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> My internet story-
> 
> Internet was working in F7. I formatted and installed F8.
> 
> ...



Your first post too was misleading, I thought your gateway is 192.168.1.1
Funny you could access it!!!!!



The Unknown said:


> Even service network restart doesn't help me. BTW, doesn't your IP change or you are paying the rent ?



The IPs we set are of the internal network. The IP you have to pay rent for is for your External router IP which is visible to the world. That changes each time you reboot your router.

Just as your system leases an IP from the router, your router leases an IP from reliance DHCP each time it is switched on.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

^ WRONG! The steps may be correct but suppose first the router is connected to my pc and i get an ip 123.236.171.240 then when I remove the lan cable and put it in my dad's lappy, I get another IP like 123.236.170.96


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, I assumed you'd understand that, follow those steps, but use the IPs I mentioned above

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

I have them on a piece of paper. Will try 2moro. Hope it turns to be a success.

btw, i will not switch off my router so that possibly the ip remains the same.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

1) Disable IPv6. Use the system network config tool

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/2491/netconfigdhcpak3.th.png

Select your interface, click edit, and uncheck the Enable IPv6 configuration option. Enter static IP 123.236.170.84, subnet 255.255.254.0 and save.

2) Then click on manually, type gateway  123.236.170.1, DNS - 220.225.236.84
220.225.236.85
202.138.96.47

Go Next and save your settings

3) In a terminal as root: service network restart

4) ifconfig
and post the output here

For reference: Fedora 8 Network configuration

Happy?

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

hah! you gave me the link to fc4 config!!!  I use f8. btw, its install time config guide. I have system-config-network-gui installed.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok baba, I do not have fedora, but I remember my CentOS, its more or less the same, Fedora and RHEL

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

CentOS is much more concentrated on Server systems. Its not as user friendly as Fedora, Ubuntu, other distors whose basic aim is good interface for users.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

OK here it is for Fedora 8
*www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/in...ra_8_installation_guide/ch-networkconfig.html

I am off to sleep. Goodnight.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 21, 2008)

I tried the connection on Ubuntu Live CD..didnt work.
I'll try assigning IP manually now.


----------



## mediator (Feb 21, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> CentOS is much more concentrated on Server systems. Its not as user friendly as Fedora, Ubuntu, other distors whose basic aim is good interface for users.


Fedora is quite flexible. So good interface isn't the only basic aim.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Your default gateway is 123.236.170.1, and so your IP should be in that range, in this case it has taken 123.236.170.84
> Manually in linux you could assign 123.236.170.[SIZE=+1]*2*[/SIZE] and onwards


It is fine. The range is from 123.236.170.0 to 123.236.171.255. Calculate it for yourself *www.subnet-calculator.com/subnet.php?net_class=A



The Unknown said:


> CentOS is much more concentrated on Server systems. Its not as user friendly as Fedora, Ubuntu, other distors whose basic aim is good interface for users.


Have you ever tried it?
Fedora is the testbed for RHEL, there's nothing in RHEL that is absent in Fedora, in terms of software, AFAIK. And CentOS is nothing but RHEL-Red Hat trademarks.

Run nmap on the router to see what ports are open?
And if you're getting IP in 192.168.1.xxx then you aren't getting reply from ISP's DHCP server but some other DHCP server.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

Static Did not work   

It says host not found

My ip did not change since last night from 123.236.170.84 coz i did not switch off the router.

but its no use. doesn't work.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> It is fine. The range is from 123.236.170.0 to 123.236.171.255. Calculate it for yourself *www.subnet-calculator.com/subnet.php?net_class=A



Don't misunderstand me mehulved, see above, I have recommended the same IP (.84). What I meant is that he can assign any from .2 onwards, since .1 is taken by the router.

What I am trying to do here is put the same settings windows DHCP has got as static settings in Fedora. It should browse. He can then update the DHCP module, switch to DHCP and then try again if it takes correctly this time round.

Update: apparently that too failed, now I'm stumped.

[size=+3]The Unknown, please post here the output of ifconfig from a console in your Fedora 8, after you have set it up as I have described above[/size]

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Don't misunderstand me mehulved, see above, I have recommended the same IP (.84). What I meant is that he can assign any from .2 onwards, since .1 is taken by the router.
> 
> What I am trying to do here is put the same settings windows DHCP has got as static settings in Fedora. It should browse. He can then update the DHCP module, switch to DHCP and then try again if it takes correctly this time round.
> 
> ...


man how will i disconnect now? I am browsing the WWW on my dad's lappy. Well, I set all the things as you said.

IP: 123.236.170.84
Gateway: 123.236.170.1

Also IPv6 is disabled. But I still get host not found in Konqueror. Even pinging doesn't work over the command line.

The most funny thing amongst these things is that my LAN card is working coz I can network between my box and lappy.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't do it now, do it whenever possible, today or tomorrow. That will give us insight like the ipconfig /all did in Windows.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ Okay


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 21, 2008)

Just remember that tomorrow, if you are not able to browse in spite of doing all the above, then there could be a driver issue. You can get the driver form here
*www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_desktop.php
You will have to download the Linux (tg3) driver. Just check if the chipset matches before you download.

Another possibility worth trying is what this user did
*forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=171503
adding acpi=off at the grub boot line. You will have to press the key for Other options (I think F6, it will be mentioned in grub) and add the acpi=off at the end

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Just remember that tomorrow, if you are not able to browse in spite of doing all the above, then there could be a driver issue. You can get the driver form here
> *www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_desktop.php
> You will have to download the Linux (tg3) driver. Just check if the chipset matches before you download.
> 
> ...


I SAID LAN IS WORKING. SO WHERE DID DRIVER ISSUE COME FROM. BTW, THE FEDORAFORUM LINK SAYS THAT HE ENABLED ACPI WHICH IS ENABLED ON MY PC BY DEFAULT. and to solve his problem he switched on acpi.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyway, awaiting the ifconfig output today after you key in the settings you got from windows 

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 22, 2008)

@The Unknown-Have you tried turning off SELinux? I had trouble browsing on Fedora 7. Somehow this worked. Let us know if it works for you. Just like Nucleus, this struck to me at 2AM, was a bit sleepy, so didn't post


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 22, 2008)

YAHOO!!!!!!!!!
It worked at last!
I connected the net in windows....copied ip,gateway address from ipconfig
then manually entered the values in Ubuntu
and voila it worked!!!
Thanks NucleousKore and evryone else who helped!!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback ChaiTan3, now if you can, update your Ubuntu and see if DHCP updates are available in the list, if yes, update and try DHCP again. Also I think you can file a bug report, will have to ask Praka123 or someone else in the know of these things.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 22, 2008)

Have one more prob here. Reliance resets the connection every half an hour i think.
I have to restart for internet to work again....or wait for 5 min or so


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

Now does this happen in Linux only or also in Windows? Its a strange one 
If its there in both I don't think there is anything you can do except call them

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## mehulved (Feb 22, 2008)

Did any of you still check the logs?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Did any of you still check the logs?



Yes please do


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 22, 2008)

@phreakOutt, SELinux is disabled + eth0 is permitted in the firewall.

@mehulved, u did not tell me which log to look in /var/log

@Nucleas, ifconfig displays a 5-8 line output. how to post it here without copying it to the clipboard ? 

@Chaitanya, You got it working. Its good. But I can't

I have the foll. opts in /etc/sysconfig/networking/devices/ifcfg-eth0


```
....
...
BOOTPROTO=none
....
....
IPV6INIT=no
....
....
IPADDR=123.236.170.84
NETMASK=255.255.254.0
GATEWAY=123.236.170.1
...
...
```
 
and the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf

but its no use. I get host not found for a FQDN or Network Unreachable for a IP.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 22, 2008)

Check /var/log/messages. Maybe this will work

```
grep dhcp /var/log/messages
```

And post me the nmap result too.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> @Nucleas, ifconfig displays a 5-8 line output. how to post it here without copying it to the clipboard ?



If you are using Gnome use Gnome Screenshot.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 23, 2008)

No special notice in /var/log/messages. My dad asked a network technician who works in dad's deptt. managing all the networking there; he said the ADSL modem stores the MAC Address of LAN card in its RAM. So when you change computer it requests a new IP from the DHCP server.

I updated libdhcp and libdhcp4client from rpmfind.net via my dad's lappy download and transferring it to my pc. Even after updating its not working.   

IS THERE NO SOLUTION TO THIS ????????????


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 23, 2008)

*www.indiabroadband.net/reliance-br...link-wireless-router-reliance-broadnet-2.html
Reliance wimax broadband is known to not work with linux...Have they extended this to their wired services??
and I need to obtain the ip address from windows everytime net stops working after half an hour or so...


----------



## mehulved (Feb 23, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> If you are using Gnome use Gnome Screenshot.


 Or use redirection from stdout to a file.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 24, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> *www.indiabroadband.net/reliance-br...link-wireless-router-reliance-broadnet-2.html
> Reliance wimax broadband is known to not work with linux...Have they extended this to their wired services??
> and I need to obtain the ip address from windows everytime net stops working after half an hour or so...


If u don't switch off UT300R2 then it won't unless you change the LAN card (or PC).

I think I have no other solution than to dual boot win32sux and Linuxrox on my pc ?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 24, 2008)

Bull$hit. I installed win 2000. And I am posting this from it. (time: 534 pm)


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 25, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> *www.indiabroadband.net/reliance-br...link-wireless-router-reliance-broadnet-2.html
> Reliance wimax broadband is known to not work with linux...Have they extended this to their wired services??
> and I need to obtain the ip address from windows everytime net stops working after half an hour or so...



Yes I have read that, but is it really possible? As for this problem,sorry, I've exhausted all ideas. I would love to see somone solve this, its a great learning experience.


----------



## mehaman (Feb 25, 2008)

reliance wi-max?I think they may be refreshing(changing) IP lease every 1/2 hour or so.
So,why dont u try restarting dhcp lease service?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 25, 2008)

mehaman said:


> reliance wi-max?I think they may be refreshing(changing) IP lease every 1/2 hour or so.
> So,why dont u try restarting dhcp lease service?



I got it working now using the static IP method. I got the info from my trojan+virus infected win2k installation which I have installed only to know my IP if it changes.  Installed it with minimum space 3 GB. 

I am posting this message from Fedora 8.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 25, 2008)

^^
but does it work for more than half an hour??


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 25, 2008)

@The Unknown, if you can browse stably for an hour, could you post something like a tutorial of what you did in a step wise manner, it will be useful for others.


----------



## mediator (Feb 25, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> ^^
> but does it work for more than half an hour??


Try enabling the two "networkmanager" services in the service section and make ur lan controllable by networkmanager!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 26, 2008)

mediator said:


> Try enabling the two "networkmanager" services in the service section and make ur lan controllable by networkmanager!


Works for DHCP users only. It overrides the static IP configuration and I got disconnected due to it yesterday!

Well, the problem is the DHCP lease initially expires in about 5-6 minutes and after sometime it become 2 hours. So, we have to go to win32 every two hours to renew the lease. Duh!


----------



## mediator (Feb 26, 2008)

> to renew the lease


Do they make u install some software on windows through which u have to renew?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 26, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Works for DHCP users only. It overrides the static IP configuration and I got disconnected due to it yesterday!
> 
> Well, the problem is the DHCP lease initially expires in about 5-6 minutes and after sometime it become 2 hours. So, we have to go to win32 every two hours to renew the lease. Duh!



Actually you know its funny. There are two DHCP servers working here, one is in your router that assigns the IP to your pc, and the other is at the reliance bb end. Now if your line goes dead after half an hour, all you have to do is reset the router. It (router) will take a new IP from the DHCP server of Reliance BB. *There is no need to change the IP of your PC.*

What I do not understand is why does Reliance disconnect the line every half an hour? Do they want to discourage people from setting up servers. And more than disconnecting the line, it must be either assigning your IP to another machine (? in rotation), or blacklisting it, forcing your router to take a fresh IP by DHCP.

This is interesting
*broadbandforum.in/reliance-broadband/18314-reliance-broadband-ip-finding-issues-wimax/

There is one thing I can think of, the validity of the IPs can be set in the router. 
Are you able to login to your router?
What's the make/model number?
If you can login just go to DHCP and check for IP range, lease time and other parameters. Even better post a screenshot here.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 27, 2008)

mediator said:


> Do they make u install some software on windows through which u have to renew?


No. Its the networkmanager of windows!  (DHCP)


NucleusKore said:


> Actually you know its funny. There are two DHCP servers working here, one is in your router that assigns the IP to your pc, and the other is at the reliance bb end. Now if your line goes dead after half an hour, all you have to do is reset the router. It (router) will take a new IP from the DHCP server of Reliance BB. *There is no need to change the IP of your PC.*
> 
> What I do not understand is why does Reliance disconnect the line every half an hour? Do they want to discourage people from setting up servers. And more than disconnecting the line, it must be either assigning your IP to another machine (? in rotation), or blacklisting it, forcing your router to take a fresh IP by DHCP.
> 
> ...



Tried all of it dude. Its useless. We are going for Tata Indicom postpaid which gives a free static IP for all postpaid users. He came today to see the feasibility and its possible. He'll come tommorrow to talk with dad and book a 128k plan.


----------



## mediator (Feb 27, 2008)

^Thats really strange then. On LAN/eth, it shud work flawlessly.



> Works for DHCP users only. It overrides the static IP configuration and I got disconnected due to it yesterday!
> 
> Well, the problem is the DHCP lease initially expires in about 5-6 minutes and after sometime it become 2 hours. So, we have to go to win32 every two hours to renew the lease. Duh!


I'm still confused with this reply. Network manager is meant to connect to the best available network only.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 27, 2008)

I think we should find out if this problem is there with other Reliance BB users and either work a solution or make sure LUG users are aware of this problem. Awareness helps.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 29, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> I think we should find out if this problem is there with other Reliance BB users and either work a solution or make sure LUG users are aware of this problem. Awareness helps.


Rightly said. Well, I asked dad to apply for VSNL/Tata Indicom (whichever way you know it). Actually they have all *NIX OSes in their support list. I called up the cust. care nd they said they support all *NIX. Also, they give 1 FREEEEEEEEE static IP with every postpaid connection. We have applied for 128 Kbps @ Rs 700 / mth (4 mths advance given to waive off installation+sec. depo.). They have laid the cable. Hope it starts soon and works well.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 29, 2008)

Actually LUG Mangalore users are browsing this thread. Nothing more to add to what's been said. Only if you can login to your router and disable the IP expiry which is set for, maybe 2 hours in your case, it may solve your problem.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 1, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Actually LUG Mangalore users are browsing this thread. Nothing more to add to what's been said. Only if you can login to your router and disable the IP expiry which is set for, maybe 2 hours in your case, it may solve your problem.


The Reliance connection doesn't work like BSNL. The router works on bridging connections ( 8 ). So we can't alter that.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 1, 2008)

VSNL broadband successful!!!


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 1, 2008)

There seems no solution to this problem. Even i'll have to switch my ISP then(mostly tata indicom).


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 1, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> There seems no solution to this problem. Even i'll have to switch my ISP then(mostly tata indicom).


Yeah true. Tata Indicom / VSNL gives Customer Care support for Linux too. The installation engineer who came said I have worked with Linux but since he installed very few connections on Linux, he forgot it. So, I asked all data from him and did it! He asked me to give him a copy of Fedora 8 DVD.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 1, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> He asked me to give him a copy of Fedora 8 DVD.



Great
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2122604649_e2f8e1a9b0_o.png


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 7, 2008)

*www.indiabroadband.net/reliance-broadband/3142-reliance-broadband-web-login-3.html
pk_rulz also has the same problem.
cruisecontrol suggested the following:
"If your Router allows you to set Vendor Class Identifier, set it to "MSFT 5.0" without quotes and also MAC ID from a PC Ethernet NIC. This way your DHCP client will tell Reliance DHCP server that it is a PC running XP.

A similar approach can be followed on linux boxes if you are using ISC dhclient with -V option or by setting in the conf file."
Any idea how to do it?


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 7, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> *www.indiabroadband.net/reliance-broadband/3142-reliance-broadband-web-login-3.html
> pk_rulz also has the same problem.
> cruisecontrol suggested the following:
> "If your Router allows you to set Vendor Class Identifier, set it to "MSFT 5.0" without quotes and also MAC ID from a PC Ethernet NIC. This way your DHCP client will tell Reliance DHCP server that it is a PC running XP.
> ...


I don't know about where to do about the Mac ID, but the Vendor Class Identifier (VCI) can be set in the router. You need to set your computer's IP address to an address in the segment 192.168.1.2~192.168.1.254 and the default gateway to 192.168.1.1

Point your browser to 192.168.1.1 and it will ask for username and password. Put admin and utstar. Then in the sidebar click WAN config or similar. There you will have 8 connections based on bridging. In that there is the first one 0/32. Click to edit it. You will be taken to a page which will allow you to configure the ATM PVC. In that you can enter the VPI and VCI. Delete the remaining connections. And save it and click reboot. If you are not able to browse it from win32 also after this, then take a small pen and while the router is on, insert it in the small hole and press the button three times with an interval of about 2-3 secs. After doing that, the router will restart. If even this doesn't help then you login to the router and somehow find a link to restore factory settings.


----------

